# BBC Asian network



## Random One (Aug 14, 2005)

Is BBC Asian Network only a digital radio station? or can you get it on fm/am? (coz i can't find a frequency for it online)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 14, 2005)

BBC said:
			
		

> How do I listen to the Asian Network?
> Not as stupid a question as you may think, as there are many ways to get the Asian Network:
> 1. Via a DAB digital radio
> 2. Via digital satellite television
> ...



There you go.


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 14, 2005)

*From the site.*

How do I listen to the Asian Network?
Not as stupid a question as you may think, as there are many ways to get the Asian Network:
1. Via a DAB digital radio
2. Via digital satellite television
3. Via a digital cable television
4. Via the internet
5. If you live in the Midlands on medium wave.
6. Via digital terrestrial television.

1. DAB Digital Radio
As analogue radio is not able to decode digital signals you will need to have a DAB digital radio. Unless your radio carries the DAB logo, it will not receive DAB digital radio. DAB digital radios are available from specialist hi-fi and car audio dealers as well as in leading high street and department stores. You can find out more about Digital Radio at the BBC’s digital radio site. For a coverage map you can click here, or visit the postcode checker on the DRDB site.
(The BBC is not responsible for the content of external websites) 

2. Digital Satellite Television
The Asian Network from the BBC is available on digital satellite television. Using your electronic programme guide you should be able to find us in the radio section. We are channel 869.

3. Digital Cable Television 
You can get the Asian Network from the BBC on your digital cable TV in some areas. On ntl:home channel 867 and on Telewest Broadband channel 912. 

4. The Internet 
You can listen to the Asian Network by clicking on the Listen Live RealPlayer or Windows Media Player options at the top of each BBC Asian Network page. If you don't have either of these applications on your computer you can download them using the following links: 

Download RealPlayer 
Download Windows Media Player
(The BBC is not responsible for the content of external websites). 

5. On Medium Wave
If you live in the Midlands you can listen to the Asian Network on a standard radio on medium wave. Here are the frequencies:


 Area  Frequency (AM)  Time  
 East Midlands:  837  24 Hours  
 West Midlands:  1458 and 828  24 Hours  
 Derbyshire:  1116  7pm-12.30am Mon-Thurs, 
9pm-12.30am Fri, 
6pm-12.00am Sat-Sun  
 Peterborough/North Cambridgeshire:  1449  24 hours  
 West Yorkshire (Leeds/Bradford):  774  4pm-12.30am Mon-Fri, 
7pm-12.00am Saturday  
 Lancashire (Blackburn and Preston):  855  6pm-12.30am Mon-Fri, 
6pm-8pm Saturday  
 Beds Bucks and Herts:  630 and 1161  9pm Mon/Tue/Wed and 7.00pm Thurs-Fri  
 Sheffield:  1035  4pm-5am Mon-Fri  

 6. Digital Terrestrial Television
Freeview channel 79. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/asiannetwork/


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 14, 2005)

Ooh.  Great minds seldom differ.


----------



## Random One (Aug 14, 2005)

aaah thanks very much


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> Is BBC Asian Network only a digital radio station? or can you get it on fm/am? (coz i can't find a frequency for it online)



I dunno.  You can definitely listen online though, as I've even managed to in China...


----------



## Random One (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah i knew about the online thing as thats where i usually listen to it  but was hoping i could get it on normal radio too...which it seems u cant unless ur in the midlands.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah i knew about the online thing as thats where i usually listen to it  but was hoping i could get it on normal radio too...which it seems u cant unless ur in the midlands.



Ah, point taken


----------

